# How do a get a message board promotion and how many posts are required for rank?



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2002)

Hi Folks!
I'm a newbie to this mesaage board and I wanted to find out what are the exact post requirements for promotion on this board?
Any info would be greatly appreciated or please direct me to a link that details out the format!
Thank you for your time,
joseph P. Rebelo II
KENPOJOE@aol.comKENPOJOE's web site 
or
Rebelo's Kenpo Karate :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joe,
   Check out the link below for info.  Basically, its based on number of posts.  Once you go over 1000, you can have a custom belt set up.  (You can also modify it yourself through the USER CP button at the top).


http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?&threadid=1081

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hi Joe,
> Check out the link below for info.  Basically, its based on number of posts.  Once you go over 1000, you can have a custom belt set up.  (You can also modify it yourself through the USER CP button at the top).
> ...



Pardon me if I missed something but this link appears to pull from the FAQ however, when I go to the FAQ I can't find this info.

Help?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2002)

Its a bit confusing.  Theres -2- FAQs here.  The one at the top is more of a software FAQ on the 'hows' of the forum software, whereas we maintain a seperate FAQ forum to answer our members support questions.

I'm planning on a rewrite in the future, to consolidate things.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?&forumid=49

will take you to the support section, and its subsection on FAQs.

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Its a bit confusing.  Theres -2- FAQs here.  The one at the top is more of a software FAQ on the 'hows' of the forum software, whereas we maintain a seperate FAQ forum to answer our members support questions.
> 
> ...



Aha!  I knew I'd seen that FAQ before.  Thank you.  I must have totally glossed over it on the Homepage. :uhohh:


----------

